# Endloser Manatrank



## Safirith (15. Dezember 2008)

hi,

wollte mal fragen was eig der endlose manatrank soll, ich versteh seinen sinn nicht ganz? er benötigt 10 runenverzierte manatränke zum herstellen (ah preis ca 125 gold) und stellt nur ca 600 mana wieder her?


kann mir jmd den sinn des trankes näher erläutern? die bezeichnung "für arena zugelassen" dürfte ja kaum eine rechtfertigung sein, da mann nichtmal 1 spruch (heal) mit casten kann


----------



## StepBack (15. Dezember 2008)

Diesen Trank kannst du unendlich oft benutzen.


----------



## Sch1llman (15. Dezember 2008)

"Für Arenen zugelassen."...


----------



## ManyBorn2Kill (16. Dezember 2008)

Wie schon gesagt die endlosen Tränke kann man so oft benutzen wie man will und zusätzlich kann man sie noch für Arenen Benutzen.


----------



## Safirith (16. Dezember 2008)

also aber im raid eher nutzlos? weil man bis kampfende doch diesen debuff bekommt


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Dezember 2008)

Was willst du auch mit solchen kleinen Tränken im Raid? Dafür sind sie ja auch nicht gedacht.


----------



## Éothain (17. Dezember 2008)

Habe den auch noch nicht hergestellt. Ergo konnte ich den auch noch nicht testen. War mir bisher zu teuer. Aber bei dem muss ich das so verstehen dass er mir 600 Mana wieder herstellt, aber dennoch den GCD aktiviert oder ? Nur dass er dann halt nicht aufgebraucht ist. Sozusagen eine kleine Notreserve.


----------



## ManyBorn2Kill (17. Dezember 2008)

Also ich als Tank benutz den Endlosen Heiltrank schonmal falls der Healer nicht mitkommt. Durch den Alchimistenstein wird der Effekt ja auch noch um 40% erhöht.


----------



## Shaniya (7. Januar 2009)

Ist auch beim leveln ganz nett, einfach immer ne kleine Manaspritze zwischendurch! ;-)


----------



## Chimpanzee (8. Januar 2009)

Shaniya schrieb:


> Ist auch beim leveln ganz nett, einfach immer ne kleine Manaspritze zwischendurch! ;-)


also wenn du die arenatränke fürs leveln einsetzt dann solltest du dir die tooltips von allen reagenzien nochmal durchlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hairman (8. Januar 2009)

Chimpanzee schrieb:


> also wenn du die arenatränke fürs leveln einsetzt dann solltest du dir die tooltips von allen reagenzien nochmal durchlesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ob da jetzt dransteht dass die Teile in der Arena benutztbar sind, ist doch irrelevant. Ich benutze die beiden Pots gerne um beim Questen (kostenlos) eine geringere Downtime zu haben, auch wenn es mich immer wieder ärgert wie verschwindend gering die wiederhergestellten Beträge sind. Für den Raid dadurch natürlich nutzlos, beim Questen besser als Nichts und in der Arena imho Pflicht weil ein cd mehr zum nutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaniya (8. Januar 2009)

Chimpanzee schrieb:


> also wenn du die arenatränke fürs leveln einsetzt dann solltest du dir die tooltips von allen reagenzien nochmal durchlesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ach, darf man die nur in der Arena benutzen?!???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Warum sollte ich die NICHT beim questen verwenden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chimpanzee (9. Januar 2009)

weil es sinnlos ist die endlosen tränke fürs questen zu benutzen?! 400-600 mana
ein Runenverzierter Manatrank (normal) 4200-4600 mana

mit logischem denken und ein bisschen intelligenz kommt man von selbst drauf warum man die endlosen tränke auch nur in der arena benutzen sollte, da die herstellung extrem teuer ist. (10 runenverzierte manatränke + verz. phiole)


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (9. Januar 2009)

Chimpanzee schrieb:


> mit logischem denken und ein bisschen intelligenz kommt man von selbst drauf warum man die endlosen tränke auch nur in der arena benutzen sollte, da die herstellung extrem teuer ist. (10 runenverzierte manatränke + verz. phiole)



mit logischem denken und ein bisschen intelligenz kommt man von selbst drauf das der endlose manatrank wie ein trinket funktioniert und man es nur einmal herstellen muss und immer wieder nutzen kann.


----------



## Shaniya (9. Januar 2009)

Chimpanzee schrieb:


> weil es sinnlos ist die endlosen tränke fürs questen zu benutzen?! 400-600 mana
> ein Runenverzierter Manatrank (normal) 4200-4600 mana
> 
> mit logischem denken und ein bisschen intelligenz kommt man von selbst drauf warum man die endlosen tränke auch nur in der arena benutzen sollte, da die herstellung extrem teuer ist. (10 runenverzierte manatränke + verz. phiole)




Kopf -> Tischkante

Ich glaub das logische Denken und die Intelligenz solltest du mal "suchen"! ^^ 

ENDLOSER Manatrank stell ich EINMAL her und kann ihn ENDLOS verwenden, egal wann und wozu und warum! Im Gegensatz zu Runenverzierten Manatränken die wirklich teuer wären wenn ich sie ständig einfach so beim questen nehmen würde (wer tut das bitte?).... warum soll ich mir nicht regelmäßig 400-600 Mana zuführen wenn es völlig umsonst ist?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chimpanzee (9. Januar 2009)

oha daran hab ich nich gedacht ^^
naja dann wünsch ich dir einfach viel spaß damit & sorry ;D


----------



## Hairman (9. Januar 2009)

übrigens aufpassen.
Es kommt sehr uncool wenn man sich zu Raidbeginn eine Flask einwerfen will (sagte ich schon 4h ftw), sich über die Fehlermeldung wundert dass man schon voll HP hätte..
.. und danach im Raidchan zugeben muss dass man noch nen Hexerport benötigt weil man statt der Flask den Endlosen Heiltrank eingesteckt hat.


----------



## Anduris (10. März 2009)

Sie sind für Arenen gedacht und dort auch sehr hilfreich. Wenn du mal oom bist, aber du bist am sterben, hauste dir den Trank rein und machst nen Instant Heal oder sowas. So kannste überleben...


----------

